# Just bought a DiamondBack Overdrive!



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm very new to this forum and to the biking world as well. So far I am enjoying it, not only is it fun, but it's also a great way to stay in shape. 

Anyway, I bought a DiamondBack overdrive 29er(the base version) from Amazon the other day and had my lbs assemble and tune it for me. I hope i made the right choice by choosing it(how does it compare to beginner Trek bikes?) It runs very nice as a beginner bike, because I haven't had a bike since 4 years ago and that was some cheap Sports Authority bike.

I'm looking for some upgrades as well as accessories that I can add to it to make it better. So far, I have nothing, i'm just looking at basic upgrades to make the it better.The bike is on the heavy side unfortunately, but that means that i can lose belly much faster than lighter bikes(i hope.) Thanks for any recommendation


----------



## Stucksucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on the new bike!! 
I recently ordered a Diamondback off Amazon as well. I ordered the Diamondback Overdrive Comp. it's a sweet bike that I really enjoying riding. Being a 29er it took me a little time to get used to it but I like them a lot better plus they seem so much faster! 
I'm fairly new to mountain biking, but I had been riding a 26er giant rincon and I decided I wanted to upgrade to a 29er so I started looking high and low at 29ers and comparing them all. And honestly the Diamondback Overdrive Comp I bought was about $300 or so cheaper then any other brand and it had the same if not nicer components. The only downfall is that I do not have a local bike shop that carries DB, but that really didn't worry me that much and the only other bad thing I have heard is that their customer services sucks, but I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get there. 
But all and all I love my DB and I think it will be a great bike for me and hopefully it will hold up and give me a few years of enjoyment! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stucksucks (Jan 30, 2012)

And as far as upgrades go I cant remember what components are on your overdrive, but I would be looking to upgrade my fork and my brakes (I'm no expert just my thoughts lol)

My giant had a suntour fork on it then I put a rockshox dart 3 on it and honestly until I rode my new DB which has the rockshox XC 32 on it I thought the suntour and dart 3 were ok forks, but I can diff tell a difference with the XC 32. And it's not even that much nicer of a fork then my old ones were. 

Also my DB has hydro disc brakes which compared to my giant which had mechanical disc brakes I can tell a difference in stopping power and also just the smoothness of the brakes. 

Other then that I don't really know. Put some slime in your tires so you don't have to keep removing the tubes to patch them and have fun riding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. I will probably upgrade the fork because I've heard that it's the first thing i should upgrade. But so far everything is good so I guess I'm leaving it stock for now. Anymore advices please do tell.


----------



## comphynum (Aug 14, 2012)

Thinking about getting one of these and putting a XC32 TK on it. Let us know in a couple days how you are feeling about it.


----------



## tankist (Aug 15, 2012)

hey there, congrats. 
i got my overdrive on monday and had a chance to put some miles on it. i did get the "sport" flavour, that one comes with entry level hydro brakes instead. i have no experince wit the basic one but i imagine it is similarly equipped as far as drivetrain. and at the moment thats the only thing that is bugging me a bit. it shifts somewhat harsher then friend's deore, so thats the only upgrade i'm seriously contemplating. 

i also read suggestions about fork upgrade, but not sure about it yet since most of my riding is very mild. 

have fun!


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, it shifts ok, but then again it's a beginner's bike so you really can't complain about it. I think I'm going to put some miles on it right now rather than sitting here


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

Cograts on the new bike!
The overdive is entry level. Just the same as my Karakoram 3.0
I chose to spend $450 because I am just getting back into biking after a 12yr rest. Last thing anyone should do is spend $1-2k on an "activity" if you will to find out they rarely use the bike or just arent that into it.
The Overdirve is a nice bike, dont let my "entry level" talk put it down. Also, Suntour forks, I would worry about swapping forks just yet until you ride the bike and get some miles on it. You'll spend $400+ on nice forks that would make it worth while to upgrade from your Suntour. I have the XCT V3's and yeah they arent that great, but if I changed them out right away I'd be up around a $1k bike. Plus, I wouldnt realize how well my money was spent.
I'd spend your money on accessories that you will want/need because they can add up. I spent $250 on just misc stuff. Lock, ergo grips, pump, speedo, seat bag and tool kit, spare tube, bar ends, waterbottle and holder(going to switch to a camel back bookbag style)..etc

I did upgrade to hydraulic disc brakes. picked up a complete kit(new take-off (Shimano) for $130 shipped. I had v-brakes new.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Indeed, no body would want to drop a grand into something right off the bat. I'm not upgrading anything just yet, since the bike is pretty decent the way it is. I'm just looking for suggestions and ideas, and if anybody could recommend me something nice to upgrade on my overdrive please do, im open to all the comments.

And also, i need a new tire pump, because the amazon pocket pump is not doing the job for me. Below $40 is great, if not i think ill just drop by walmart or target and see what they have.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just bought my Overdrive Expert a few weeks ago and while I am actually pretty pleased with it stock, I have been snagging bargain upgrades up off the web for it to swap out later in the year. 

My purchases so far are:

$99 - Rockshox Tora 29er fork 
$24 - Shimano LX Shifter/brake lever set
$ 8 - Shimano LX Front Derailleur 
$32 - Shimano LX Rear Derailleur
$19 - Shimano Deore HG-50 9-speed Cassette

Which will basically bring the forks and drivetrain up equal to that of an intermediate XC bike for an extra $175.


----------



## tankist (Aug 15, 2012)

Luc, i take it you shopped ebay for pre-owned stuff?


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

tankist said:


> Luc, i take it you shopped ebay for pre-owned stuff?


Nope.

Everything is brand new.

The Tora was a crazy deal that Jenson had a week or so ago (picked up a Sektor single air for $199 for my 26er then as well). Both of them showed up the other day still in their Rockshox boxes.

The LX Front and Rear Derailleurs were also Jenson bargain buys while the shifters and cassette I just ordered today from Nashbar (using a 20% off coupon which was supposed to exclude Shimano parts but applied the discount anyway... Go figure).

Here is a pic of the Jenson order that came last week..


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

Prettiee!

Any who, my inner tube decided to quit on me today. Not sure if it because of insufficient air when I used the Top peak pocket pump and I hit something dead on or I ran over some nasty stuff.

Does any one know what inner tube and the tire size that the base Overdrive uses? I'm planning to patch it up today but if it happen again I will probably by a thorn resistant inner tube. I just don't know the size of it.


----------



## xceebeex (Jul 9, 2012)

Luclin999 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Everything is brand new.
> 
> ...


Was the Tora just some random deal that they had on there or something? I don't even see the Tora on their website at all anymore. I would have been all over that for $100.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

xceebeex said:


> Was the Tora just some random deal that they had on there or something? I don't even see the Tora on their website at all anymore. I would have been all over that for $100.


Just part of a sale they had going about 10 days ago.

Rockshox Tora TK Coil 29Er Fork 2011 > R > Rockshox | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

They had that and a bunch of other 2011 Rockshox forks on sale for basically 60-75% off MSRP,


----------



## yamaharider529 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey everybody, I'm also looking to buy the Overdrive with disc brakes off amazon as well. My question being is this will be my first mountain bike in a very long time. I dont even remember what a 26" feels like to ride. So I'm thinking of going with a 29er just from all the reviews saying it's easier to ride over things and such. I was also looking at the Response Sport off Amazon as well but I cant stand the color, it looks girly! Lol Will a 29er be an okay choice for my first mtn bike? Which of those two models is better in your opinion? The Overdrive is $475 and the Response Sport is $417. Thanks


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

yamaharider529 said:


> Hey everybody, I'm also looking to buy the Overdrive with disc brakes off amazon as well. My question being is this will be my first mountain bike in a very long time. I dont even remember what a 26" feels like to ride. So I'm thinking of going with a 29er just from all the reviews saying it's easier to ride over things and such. I was also looking at the Response Sport off Amazon as well but I cant stand the color, it looks girly! Lol Will a 29er be an okay choice for my first mtn bike? Which of those two models is better in your opinion? The Overdrive is $475 and the Response Sport is $417. Thanks


To me, the biggest advantage of a 29er is speed in the flats and less difficult terrain. The bigger wheels are just better at maintaining momentum. So if you are riding mostly rails-to-trails, pavement and fire roads, and easier trails, they are no doubt superior than a 26" bike. I think everyone agrees on this.

If you are riding mostly trails, including some technical ones, then the decision comes down more to personal preference. The 29er will roll over rocks, roots, and logs easier. This makes line selection less important and it is a little more "forgiving." The down side is the bigger wheels take more leg torque to get moving from a stop, and require more braking power to slow down from speed. They are also less "playful," so that learning essential mtn biking skills like how to wheelie/manual and bunny hop are more difficult.

I have a 26" GT Avalanche X and my riding buddy has a Trek Mamba 29er. He is a little more experienced, but he actually slows me down on the climbs offroad, even ones littered with rocks and roots. My GT has pretty fat tires, so I think that does give it a larger contact patch (not nearly as much as a 29er though). The biggest advantage he has over me is his speed in the flatter sections, and he can roll over some logs with less drama.

Personally, I think people that want to get serious about trail riding might be better off starting out on a 26" bike. It is easier to learn essential techniques on, and will teach the rider better line selection. Then, if you switch to a 29er, you can carry over those assets, and you'll probably appreciate the benefits of the bigger wheels more. You will also have developed better leg strength to pedal the 29" wheels with less fatigue.

If you plan to stick to rails-to-trails and pavement, get the 29er for sure. If you plan to do a lot of everything and can only have one bike, then get the 29er.

Either way, buy something and start pedaling


----------



## yamaharider529 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the good advice, Ohio. My budget is no more than $500 and I can get a Trek 3700 Disc for that price. Would I benefit going with that model over the Diamaonback Overdrive? I know Trek is a great brand and just want something that will last me a while and give me some more exercise.


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

yamaharider529 said:


> Thanks for the good advice, Ohio. My budget is no more than $500 and I can get a Trek 3700 Disc for that price. Would I benefit going with that model over the Diamaonback Overdrive? I know Trek is a great brand and just want something that will last me a while and give me some more exercise.


Well, that depends on what kind of stuff do you plan to ride (see my comments above). It also depends on which bike fits you better. Go to a LBS (local bike shop) or somewhere like Dick's (who carries the Overdrives) and sit on DB. I imagine the Trek would be from a LBS, so you should have be able to test fit that bike too. One other thing to consider: If you buy from a LBS, they will offer better service than somewhere like Dick's. If you buy online, prepare to do all your own work.

Spec wise, the Trek is a little better than the base Overdrive when comparing the fork, shifters, and probably the wheelset (the Overdrive wheels are really heavy). The Trek is also going to be lighter in weight overall , probably around 28-29 lbs vs 32-33 lbs for the DB.


----------



## yamaharider529 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok thanks again, Ohio. I just got off the phone with my LBS and they can order me a 2013 3700 Disc model for $499. Think I'm going to go that route. The guys there are really nice and like you said would be alot more helpful than the ones at Dicks.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

I think you make the right decision by going to your LBS. They would offer tips and help as well as free minor adjustments on your bike, and this is very helpful if you're a beginner like me.


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Go test fit that bike first at the bike shop before you order it. The effective top tube (ETT) length is the most important factor when sizing a bike. There is a big difference in the ETT length between the 18" Overdrive and an 18" Trek 3700 (597mm and 565mm, respectively). If they don't have that bike in stock, then test fit one with the closest ETT length.


----------



## yamaharider529 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yea I totally agree with you Eyeshield. When I talked to guys on the phone at Dicks they had no clue about anything. I knew more than them! So planning on getting it next week, I cant wait to start riding!


----------



## fujiblue1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I initially bought the overdrive base from amazon as well but cancel that and order the Comp. The money I would have spent to upgrade to the spec of the comp would have been more than the price of the comp itself. Plus, I like the silver better. =). I think the DB is one of the best value for your money compare other brands.


----------



## joverman (Aug 13, 2012)

I am also looking at this bike as well. One quick question is according to the bike size calculator I need a 19.5 inch bike. Would I be better to go up to a 20" or back to a 19"?


----------



## yamaharider529 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok so now I might be changing my mind if the price is right. I found an 09 Trek 6000 with 20 miles on it. All stock, has a digital speed and mileage reader on the handlebars. Bike looks brand new. It's for sale locally here too. Guy wants $450 for it. What do you all think? I know what I'm thinking! Lol


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

I think you need to make sure that the bike doesn't habe any visible cracks on the frame or any where that matters, and plus ask the seller questions why the bike is 3 yearsold and only 20 miles had ridden on it, that sort of things...


----------



## jason79556 (Aug 9, 2012)

i just got my diamondback overdrive sport. I LOVE this bike. exactly what i needed to lose some weight. just need some bigger breaks i heard since i am a big guy (290lbs) i should get some 203mm (8in.) breaks. Can ya'll recommend some brakes to me to get. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## tankist (Aug 15, 2012)

congrats on your bike, i have the sport as well. i find the brakes very good as is. perhaps there are better kits ,but these dracos are miles better then the cantilevers on my old trek.


----------



## jason79556 (Aug 9, 2012)

has anyone had this problem: The rear tire has a slow leak somewhere but i cant find it. It airs up great and holds up while i ride but when left alone for like an hour or 2 it loses air somewhere. I looked at the tube and couldn't find a leak! I'm gonna take another look today when i get off work to see if i missed the leak somewhere. It's frustrating, I'm planning on going tubeless here soon but might have to do it pretty soon if i cant get this invisible leak fixed....any suggestions?


----------



## G0at (Aug 10, 2012)

Put some dish soap in a bucket of water, wet the tube with the water. Air up the tube a little, and the leak will show up with lots of bubbles.


----------



## Eyeshield25 (Aug 14, 2012)

jason79556 said:


> has anyone had this problem: The rear tire has a slow leak somewhere but i cant find it. It airs up great and holds up while i ride but when left alone for like an hour or 2 it loses air somewhere. I looked at the tube and couldn't find a leak! I'm gonna take another look today when i get off work to see if i missed the leak somewhere. It's frustrating, I'm planning on going tubeless here soon but might have to do it pretty soon if i cant get this invisible leak fixed....any suggestions?


I had your problem on the 3rd day of owning the bike. The rear tire would lose air in about an hour if I don't sit on it, and about 30 mins if i go for a ride. What I did was I had to remove the tube from the tire, pumped it up and put it in water. For some weird reason there wasn't any bubble or anything that was coming out, but then when I put it in the water the 2nd time it was fizzling. I'm guessing that there must be a small rock and I probably knock it out of the hole some how. 
Bought a patch kit on Amazon and patch it up, all good now


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

yamaharider529 said:


> Yea I totally agree with you Eyeshield. When I talked to guys on the phone at Dicks they had no clue about anything. I knew more than them! So planning on getting it next week, I cant wait to start riding!


Just like a LBS, it depends on the people working there. While there are certified bike techs that are suppose to be there, they are always not trained correctly and sometimes you are talking to a regular associate which doesn't know anything about bikes.

Anyways OP, congrats on the bike. It is a great beginner bike and DB makes their stuff really good for the pricepoint. The frame is certainly upgrade-able. I would ride it for now and buy as you break. For me that ended up being the RD I snapped off, so I took the chance to order a new drivetrain. But there is no sense just to buy upgrades for the sake of it. There is a lot to upgrade on the bike but you will have a learning curve where it wouldn't matter if you rode a Epic.

Have fun


----------



## jason79556 (Aug 9, 2012)

Eyeshield25 said:


> I had your problem on the 3rd day of owning the bike. The rear tire would lose air in about an hour if I don't sit on it, and about 30 mins if i go for a ride. What I did was I had to remove the tube from the tire, pumped it up and put it in water. For some weird reason there wasn't any bubble or anything that was coming out, but then when I put it in the water the 2nd time it was fizzling. I'm guessing that there must be a small rock and I probably knock it out of the hole some how.
> Bought a patch kit on Amazon and patch it up, all good now


That is EXACTLY what happened, after taking the tube out again and doing it a 2nd time I finally found the hole and went to wally world and bought some patches and fixed it. Now its holding air with no leak . rode it to work this morning. bike is awesome for me (all 290lbs!!).


----------



## Tan&Green (Feb 25, 2013)

fujiblue1 said:


> I initially bought the overdrive base from amazon as well but cancel that and order the Comp. The money I would have spent to upgrade to the spec of the comp would have been more than the price of the comp itself. Plus, I like the silver better. =). I think the DB is one of the best value for your money compare other brands.


I totally agree!!!!! Looked at a lot of bike but folks seem to be set off or just sleeping on the DB Overdrive Comp....


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the Base model , im looking at replacing the fork now , beyond the crappy fork its a blast to ride


----------

